# MICHAEL JACKSON: One of the greatest stars



## Chubby (Jun 25, 2009)

You will be missed, Michael. 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Enjoy everyone.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 26, 2009)

Min0 is going to tear you a new hole for trying to steal the thunder......if you'd paid attention you'd have seen the other thread about this....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2009)

That's OK, it seems he was touched by Micheal Jackson if you know what I mean.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

Black Or White





YouTube Video


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

*World Mourns Pop Legend Jackson*


Tributes from stars and fans have been pouring in for singer Michael Jackson, who has died aged 50 after suffering a cardiac arrest at his Los Angeles home. Pop star Madonna said: "The world has lost one of its greats, but his music will live on forever." 
Fans gathered outside the clinic where he was pronounced dead on Thursday. A post-mortem is taking place on Friday.
BBC NEWS | Entertainment | World mourns pop legend Jackson


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

Memorable Michael Jackson Moments 
BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Memorable Michael Jackson moments


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

It looks like he is condemned only in his home country..so sad.
06/26/2009 10:27

ASIA
*Asia mourns for Michael Jackson*
The " star of pop music " died last night. A musical genius and a controversial personality, whose life was overtaken by show business. In the end he lived alone and full of debts. A Jehovah's Witnesses, year ago he had converted to Islam. Comments and condolences from China, Singapore, Malaysia, Korea, India, Philippines. 






Hong Kong (AsiaNews) - There is no place in Asia - as in the rest of the world ??? where people are not remembering and praying today for Michael Jackson, the "King of Pop" who died last night in Los Angeles from cardiac arrest at 50 years of age. It is still not clear the cause of death but some suspect that it was due to stress and diet drugs that the singer was taking prior to a new world tour in July, with which he wished to draw the curtain on his career. 
For everyone he was a musical genius who transformed the music of the 80s and 90s into a breathtaking spectacle. His gestures, his style of dance, his way of dressing still influence generations of young people. But his genius was overshadowed by a bizarre way of life and sex scandals: Jackson described himself as a "Peter Pan" (the myth of eternal adolescence, adulthood without responsibility); he preferred to stay in the company of boys, had a chimpanzee as a friend and had a very high, almost feminine, tone of voice. He had undergone plastic surgery several times to transform his face and (perhaps) lighten his skin. 
His fame, his successes also overwhelmed in his life, his two marriages and three children. As a result of being convicted for paedophilia and failing to honour certain contracts, Jackson - who in the end retired, living in silence - had large debts. 
From a family of Jehovah's Witnesses, Michael, seventh of 9 children, seems to have become a Muslim last year, changing his name to Mikail. 

In *China*the death of Michael Jackson is the front page of all media. The most popular web site, the Sina.com defines him as "the most outstanding singer of all time." 

In *Singapore* many sites and blogs have opened up sections for comments and condolences on his death. Many remember his concert in the city-state in 1993. In addition to celebrating his musical greatness, some highlight his somewhat deviated personality, but say that "his songs make me to sing," "touch my heart and make me cry." 

*Malaysia* hopes he will be remembered like the Princess Diana of England. In Kuala Lumpur, where in 1996 a concert was almost banned because considered too "vulgar" for the conservative Muslim state, his many fans are remembering him and celebrating his influence. "We hope he will be remembered forever, like Princess Diana" says Noh Yusof, a 29 year old lawyer. But others point out the "gray areas" that have marked the life of the popular singer. Ivan Ho, 48 years and expert in technology says that "success went to his head???. "He was a crazy type ??? he states - with all money, he could given much more to charity rather than spend it on surgery???. 

The fans in *Japan* were among the most avid supporters of Michael Jackson and the news of his death was a real shock. Michiko Suzuki, music critic who met the singer several times in the'80s, says that most likely the country will be in mourning for a long time. "At the time every one was copying the 'moonwalk' [a step backwards which made him famous worldwide, ed]. He was a true superstar. " 
A video shot a prison in the Philippines province of Cebu, has been seen worldwide. In the pictures you see more than 1500 prisoners in the rehabilitation centre that imitate the steps and movements of the Jackson song "Thriller." The video on YouTube has received 23 million hits since it was published. Fans are inundating the videoclip with comments and messages mourning the death of American pop-star. 

In *South Korea* Michael Jackson had a huge crowd of admirers. In Seoul his dances and his movements have been widely emulated by local pop stars. "He was already a star when I was a child - comments Kim Nam-kyu, 36 years - with his death it is as if I have lost part of my memories of childhood." At a concert held in Seoul in October 1996, Jackson met with Cardinal Stephen Kim Sou-hwan during a visit to the cathedral of Myeongdong. Two years later the singer would have liked to perform in the demilitarized zone on the border between the two Koreas, in sign of peace and reconciliation between the two countries. The project was shelved in the midst of polemics raised by those who did not want a show at a time of severe political and economic crisis. 

In *India*all major newspapers give ample space on their websites to the death of Michael Jackson, recalling his career, the controversy of his private life and they invite the public to leave messages of condolence. 
The news of his death was like a cold shower, especially for his fans, scattered across major cities. The King of Pop had visited India in'96 giving a concert in _Andheri Sports Complex_ in Mumbai. Acclaimed and besieged by thousands of young people and curious on lookers, Michael Jackson had won over many fans with his performance, but it also raised several controversies. The more conservative circles of society criticized the cost of the show, which was considered excessive, and its content, deemed too Western.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> It looks like he is condemned only in his home country..so sad.




We loved his music, we accepted the fact that he was eccentric but your accused of molesting a child with cancer it makes you look at a person at a different light.

Now that I look at the news I really don't see the whole nation condemning him, in fact all of the stations here in NYC are either playing his music or talking fondly of him.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2009)

City will celebrate Michael Jackson: Places where you can pay tribute
New York News, Traffic, Sports, Weather, Entertainment and Gossip - NY Daily News


See.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2009)

patrick


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2009)

it really sucks, I am on vacation and I heard this news yesterday, so hard to believe....whether you liked MJ or not its a tragedy, he was an icon and had extreme talent, and will be missed by almost everyone worldwide.


----------



## Nachez (Jun 26, 2009)

Funny  Michael jackson is dead but none of us have seen a body.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> We loved his music, we accepted the fact that he was eccentric *but your accused of molesting a child with cancer it makes you look at a person at a different light*.


Which part of '*Not guilty'* you don't understand?
CNN.com - Jackson not guilty - Jun 14, 2005




> Now that I look at the news *I really don't see the whole nation condemning him*, in fact all of the stations here in NYC are either playing his music or talking fondly of him.


I never said whole nation condemns him, I only said that he is condemned in his home country.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Which part of '*Not guilty'* you don't understand?
> CNN.com - Jackson not guilty - Jun 14, 2005
> 
> 
> ...



OJ was also innocent. Stallworth recieved 30 days for killing a man while DUI...so what's your point.
Would you trust an accused pedophile with your kid? Knowing you, you probably would.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2009)

> I never said whole nation condemns him, I only said that he is condemned in his home country


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> OJ was also innocent. Stallworth recieved 30 days for killing a man while DUI...so what's your point.
> Would you trust an accused pedophile with your kid? Knowing you, you probably would.


Innocent means innocent.  Doesn't matter what you think or believe.  You can't condemn people just because you don't like them.


----------



## T_man (Jun 27, 2009)

Nachez said:


> Funny  Michael jackson is dead but none of us have seen a body.



which celebrities bodies have you seen....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> which celebrities bodies have you seen....


Chris Farley, Lenny Bruce, they even have Elvis in the Casket.....


----------



## Yanick (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Innocent means innocent.  Doesn't matter what you think or believe.  You can't condemn people just because you don't like them.



Actually in court you are found 'Not Guilty.' Not innocent. There is, ultimately, no way to no if you are innocent. You get off if the defense doesn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you are guilty, many factors play into this and being acquitted of charges does not make you innocent...only not guilty in the eyes of the court.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> which celebrities bodies have you seen....



We've even seen Uday and Qusay Hussein, they weren't  narcissistic celebs but  they were narciscists, and we've seen their bodies.


----------



## T_man (Jun 27, 2009)

did u see their corpses the day after they did even before post mortem?? 

give it a couple of days

he looked like a walking corpse anyways theres nothing new to see


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> OJ was also innocent. Stallworth recieved 30 days for killing a man while DUI...so what's your point.
> Would you trust an accused pedophile with your kid? Knowing you, you probably would.


He wasn't criminally convicted and then in the law suit he settled for what 30 million?  To me thats enough to say some wrong doing was involved.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2009)

Now that the King of Pop is dead can we get rid of his Kingdom and his serfs like Britney, Miley, etc,etc.?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Innocent means innocent.  Doesn't matter what you think or believe.  You can't condemn people just because you don't like them.



Stupid head, who said I didn't like him.
I grew up listening to his music....but sadly he was accused of such crimes more than once.
I am not saying he is guilty but am I saying he is innocent either, just stating the facts.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Actually in court you are found 'Not Guilty.' Not innocent. There is, ultimately, no way to no if you are innocent. You get off if the defense doesn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you are guilty, many factors play into this and being acquitted of charges does not make you innocent...only not guilty in the eyes of the court.



That he doesn't understand.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *Stupid head*, who said I didn't like him.
> I grew up listening to his music....but sadly he was accused of such crimes more than once.
> I am not saying he is guilty but am I saying he is innocent either, just stating the facts.


^Always resort to name calling. Do you think it is your fault if someone accuse you of something that you didn't do? People accuse one another all the time.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 27, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Actually in court you are found 'Not Guilty.' Not innocent. There is, ultimately, no way to no if you are innocent. You get off if the defense doesn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you are guilty, many factors play into this and being acquitted of charges does not make you innocent...only not guilty in the eyes of the court.


This country is run by the rule of law, not by the opinion of ignorant fool. Once the court decided that he is not guilty, people should treat him as such. You guys had chance to prove him guilty, but you guys failed. Now get over with it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> ^Always resort to name calling. Do you think it is your fault if someone accuse you of something that you didn't do? People accuse one another all the time.



Not always, just people who like to distort things like you, you pedo.

Just how do you know he is innocent?
Neither one of us knows, you sound like an idiot saying "Oh no, not my Micheal...he has the voice of an angel and would never commit such a crime".


I am just stating the facts.....he was accused. I don't know if he's guilty or not and neither do you. Stop being so naive.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> This country is run by the rule of law, not by the opinion of ignorant fool. Once the court decided that he is not guilty, people should treat him as such. You guys had chance to prove him guilty, but you guys failed. Now get over with it.



You guys? Who you calling you guys?


Only in your country is it OK to screw a 11 year old boy in the butt.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You guys? Who you calling you guys?


Those who don't respect the decision of the court of law.


> Only in your country is it OK to screw a 11 year old boy in the butt.


Get over with it, min0. Don't let media brainwash you.


----------



## PainandGain (Jun 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You guys? Who you calling you guys?
> 
> 
> Only in your country is it OK to screw a 11 year old boy in the butt.



Don't bother wasting time on toolbags like chobby.


----------



## T_man (Jun 27, 2009)

What a great state America is in, where someone who has done so much for music & the world has negative things squeezed out of pure speculation.

Seriously who would spend millions and millions on a ranch resembling a theme park, and this same person who had a tutor with him from about age 8-10 because he was on tour and didn't get to have a public education and socialise properly with other kids, while being bullied by his own family and when he's spending time with kids now that he has time he's suddenly a child molester because kids parents' are trying to get into his share of wealth (I mean why wouldnt you for a couple million dollars)

There's more evidence suggesting his innocence than guilt. 

RIP


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Those who don't respect the decision of the court of law.
> 
> Get over with it, min0. Don't let media brainwash you.



Disrespect the decision of the court...how was it disrespect? By disagreeing? 
Kid, that's what makes the US great. Unlike your Country we can voice our opinions. 
There is nothing to get over, I am fine. Your the one crying about how Americans bash Micheal......he's ours to bash, not yours


----------



## Chubby (Jun 27, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

T_man said:


> What a great state America is in, where someone who has done so much for music & the world has negative things squeezed out of pure speculation.
> 
> Seriously who would spend millions and millions on a ranch resembling a theme park, and this same person who had a tutor with him from about age 8-10 because he was on tour and didn't get to have a public education and socialise properly with other kids, while being bullied by his own family and when he's spending time with kids now that he has time he's suddenly a child molester because kids parents' are trying to get into his share of wealth (I mean why wouldnt you for a couple million dollars)
> 
> ...



Hey, face it. It's going the accusations are going to come out.
This happens in every Country, don't judge us from afar. Your Country doesn't have the best track record when it comes to things like this.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

Look I am not accusing him of anything but if your innocent why pay off the family?


> The Arvizo case was not the first time Jackson had faced child abuse allegations. In 1993, the father of a 13-year-old boy, Jordan Chandler, went to the police with allegations of molestation.
> The boy declined to testify, having received an undisclosed settlement from the singer rumoured to be up to £15 million.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh how sweet. Enjoy everyone who doesn't hate Michael.





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Oh how sweet. Enjoy everyone who doesn't hate Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your such a fag.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2009)

Black folks are trying to say he did so much for the cause, yet the man spent his whole adult life erasing all evidence he had ever been black.........

Plus with him dancing around with Sparkling Bling on his diamond glove, jacket and all over I have half a mind to say he started the whole need for bling craze......


----------



## glennmo (Jun 27, 2009)

He was a musical genius and did change the face of music but he admitted he slept in the kids beds. What he did ,well who knows . He was an addict which appears to have led to his death . Who I feel for is Farrah , shes' been all but forgotten , and I'll bet there have been more guys who Beat It to her poster than MJ's .


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2009)

glennmo said:


> and I'll bet there have been more guys who Beat It to her poster than MJ's .



I'm sure Chobby to MJ.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry, video on post # 37 didn't work. This is the same video I tried to post. Enjoy fellow fans. 





YouTube Video











"In your life you may have felt alone and have had to face extreme scrutiny, but I hope you look upon the world from heaven and hear all the voices and cries of millions, if not billions, of people who love you and mourn for the loss of you, our King of Pop for all time. Your music and your voice will live on in our hearts forever and we will never forget your talented gifts you shared with us. I've been playing You Are Not Alone over and over and can't believe you are gone. We will miss you. I extend my deepest condolensces and sympathies to Michael's family and all the fans who are grieving at this terrible loss. I'm heartbroken."
*--Kelly, Toledo, Ohio*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nachez said:


> Funny Michael jackson is dead but none of us have seen a body.


He's hangin w/ Elvis and Tupac


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2009)

....someting else that 'turned' my stomach...these fuk-tard 'journalists'...vulture, slow-life scum of the earth...
I caught a little bit o something, not sure wether CNN or Fox, doesnt' matter. The man is dead. They could have 'celebrated' his life and accoomplishments...accentuate on the positives. Nope.heard how he was in financial duress and how he owed lost of money to...
Im sure if I had watched any more, they would have guaranteed his court cases...

The man's dead. Who's business is it of anybody else that he had debts?

On another rant...same thing...for hte love of God, did we have to endure several days of cover story of Anna Nicole Smith? She was a pretty sorry excuse for a human that gave NOTHING to the world...and the news sensationalized her death. Mother Theresa passed in that time period, and she got a mention...page 3.

Journalists make me sick.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Journalists make me sick.


What he said


----------



## T_man (Jun 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Look I am not accusing him of anything but if your innocent why pay off the family?



Because his rep would be destroyed if he didnt. In the end he was found NOT GUILTY still but his reputation was next to nothing! The families knew this and just wanted a piece of his fortunes. People will do anything to get that sort of money.


----------



## T_man (Jun 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Hey, face it. It's going the accusations are going to come out.
> This happens in every Country, don't judge us from afar. Your Country doesn't have the best track record when it comes to things like this.



I see as much of this case as you do in your country. Michael Jackson isn't only broadcasted in the US.

And I'd like to see anything this country has done that comes anywhere close to the MJ case.


----------



## T_man (Jun 28, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Black folks are trying to say he did so much for the cause, yet the man spent his whole adult life erasing all evidence he had ever been black.........
> 
> Plus with him dancing around with Sparkling Bling on his diamond glove, jacket and all over I have half a mind to say he started the whole need for bling craze......



this is a joke


----------



## T_man (Jun 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Disrespect the decision of the court...how was it disrespect? By disagreeing?
> Kid, that's what makes the US great. Unlike your Country we can voice our opinions.
> There is nothing to get over, I am fine. Your the one crying about how Americans bash Micheal......*he's ours to bash, not yours*



Voicing opinions is only good to a certain extent.

Racism, hate, prejudice and other negative influences are also spread through this "voicing of opinion". Sure, it's a good thing, but it's a double edged sword if society lets loose.
And who says Chobby cant voice his opinion lol???


----------



## maniclion (Jun 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....someting else that 'turned' my stomach...these fuk-tard 'journalists'...vulture, slow-life scum of the earth...
> I caught a little bit o something, not sure wether CNN or Fox, doesnt' matter. The man is dead. They could have 'celebrated' his life and accoomplishments...accentuate on the positives. Nope.heard how he was in financial duress and how he owed lost of money to...
> Im sure if I had watched any more, they would have guaranteed his court cases...
> 
> ...


We are surrounded by mindless zombies feeding on Junk-Food news, when Arthur C. Clarke died last year they had a few blurbs and that was it, to me he was more important.  But the non compos mentis populi are keen to worship false idols.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2009)

maniclion said:


> We are surrounded by mindless zombies feeding on Junk-Food news, when Arthur C. Clarke died last year they had a few blurbs and that was it, to me he was more important. But the non compos mentis populi are keen to worship false idols.....


I rememebr reading that more people voted for American Idol than for the Presidential elections.


There's a quote that I read...(not-verbatim) evil will triumph when good-men fail to do anything. (Or something like that)


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

T_man said:


> Voicing opinions is only good to a certain extent.
> 
> Racism, hate, prejudice and other negative influences are also spread through this "voicing of opinion". Sure, it's a good thing, but it's a double edged sword if society lets loose.
> And who says Chobby cant voice his opinion lol???


They did more than just voicing their opinion, they destroyed a man's life completely simply because they *thought* that he did it. Now they say Michael belongs to them...what a joke. Slavery time is over. Didn't we learn anything from our past mistakes? People can not own people. You can only have relationship with another human, but you can not own another human, not even your own children.


----------



## glennmo (Jun 28, 2009)

People need to remember , he wasn't  found not guilty he was acquitted . It IS NOT the same .Even the jurors felt he did it , just not enough to convict .


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

*Jackson Was Acquitted By Jury But Not Preprogrammed Robots*.

"The jury said, 'not guilty,' 14 times," Mesereau recalls. "You couldn't have a verdict that got any closer to full vindication."
On the acquittal day, Mesereau issued a statement: "Justice is done. The man's innocent. He always was."


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090628/ap_en_mu/us_michael _jackson_trial


----------



## glennmo (Jun 28, 2009)

His attorney says . You must have missed the interviews with jury members . They admitted they thought he was guilty. That's why the ruling was to acquit not found not guilty .


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 28, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Which part of '*Not guilty'* you don't understand?
> CNN.com - Jackson not guilty - Jun 14, 2005
> 
> 
> ...




right 

and OJ was "allegedly" a murderer

Karma got MJ back....a fractured financial situation and an early death all the while being known as wacko jacko.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2009)

T_man said:


> Because his rep would be destroyed if he didnt. In the end he was found NOT GUILTY still but his reputation was next to nothing! The families knew this and just wanted a piece of his fortunes. People will do anything to get that sort of money.



Umm... the whole point of giving them the money was to keep it on the down low. 
Oh I agree with you on people trying to rip celebs off, the second case against I am sure the parents fed their own kids for the purpose of extorting money.

If he robbed a bank I would still like him.....but being accused of molested a kid I take very serious even if he didn't commit the crime.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2009)

T_man said:


> I see as much of this case as you do in your country. Michael Jackson isn't only broadcasted in the US.
> 
> And I'd like to see anything this country has done that comes anywhere close to the MJ case.



Wow, do you even see how they are making fun of MJ, I would show you pictures but I know I would get scolded.

The media here in the US does lack some class I admit but the truth has to be told.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2009)

T_man said:


> Voicing opinions is only good to a certain extent.
> 
> Racism, hate, prejudice and other negative influences are also spread through this "voicing of opinion". Sure, it's a good thing, but it's a double edged sword if society lets loose.
> *And who says Chobby cant voice his opinion lol??*?



No one, he's a funny chap.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

glennmo said:


> People need to remember , *he wasn't found not guilty he was acquitted . It IS NOT the same *.Even the jurors felt he did it , just not enough to convict .


Now you eat your own words. 
By the way, acquit means free from all the charges and accusations.





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you imagine the rioting that would have occurred that day.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> but being accused of molested a kid I take very serious *even if he didn't commit the crime*.


Your logic sucks, min0.  According to your twisted logic, If someone accuse you of crime you didn't commit, you are guilty anyway because you are accused.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Your logic sucks, min0.  According to your twisted logic, If someone accuse you of crime you didn't commit, you are guilty anyway because you are accused.



Listen to me..OK.

Want I am saying if you (Chobby) were accused of touching kids I will not want you (Chobby) with my kids alone, my kids mean the world to me.
For someone to hurt them....that's the lowest of the low, molesting kids.

In your culture it may be OK to molest kids but not here, we take that very serious.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

*BEFORE THE BEGINNING*

Prior to accusing Michael Jackson of child molestation, the Arvizo family had been involved in two other sexual abuse cases. In 1998, Janet Arvizo, her husband David and their three children Anne*, John* and Rob* accused security guards from JCPenney and Tower Records of physically assaulting them after pulling them over for shoplifting. 







Two years after filing a $3 million lawsuit against the companies, Janet Arvizo also accused the security guards of sexually assaulting her during the altercation, an allegation that had never come up in her initial deposition. The companies settled out of court for $152,500 without admitting guilt.3

Tom Griffin, the attorney who represented JCPenney in the case, told NBC's Mike Taibbi that the Arvizo family had no evidence to substantiate their claims. ???[The mother] just came up with this fairy tale, not a fairy tale, it???s a horror story, and just ran with it,???4 Griffin said.

A psychiatrist hired by JCPenney during the investigation said that the children's testimonies sounded scripted and rehearsed,5 a suspicion that was confirmed by their father. In an affidavit, David Arvizo admitted that the children had been coached by their mother to lie. According to Russell Halpern, an attorney for Mr. Arvizo, ???[The mother] wrote all of their testimony. I actually saw the script.???6

Halpern was hired when a bitter custody battle arose between the Arvizos following their divorce in 2001. The dispute took an unexpected turn when Janet Arvizo accused her ex-husband of being abusive, an allegation that was initially denied by the couple's three children.

In October 2001, social workers were called to investigate the Arvizo family following an altercation that had taken place in their home. When questioned on their own, the children did not allude to any abuse on the father's part. ???There was no hitting, just yelling, and not a lot of yelling,??? the children told social workers.

When Janet Arvizo returned home and discovered that the Department of Children and Family Services had interviewed her children without her there, she immediately got in contact with the agency. Social workers returned to the family???s apartment and interviewed the Arvizos again. In the presence of their mother, the children drastically changed their story, alleging that their father was indeed abusive...
Michael Jackson


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2009)

How was that not brought up in the court case?

If the kid has been molested 3x's...I would say the parents are the problem as they keep putting their child in dangerous situations.


patrick


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2009)

That's some sick crap, you can't trust no one.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 28, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> *BEFORE THE BEGINNING*
> 
> Prior to accusing Michael Jackson of child molestation, the Arvizo family had been involved in two other sexual abuse cases. In 1998, Janet Arvizo, her husband David and their three children Anne*, John* and Rob* accused security guards from JCPenney and Tower Records of physically assaulting them after pulling them over for shoplifting.
> 
> ...




Wacko Jacko admitted to sleeping with children in a non sexual manner...

Who the F*&# does that....really?  Only a grade A creep sleep with other people's children even if it is in a non sexual manner...the guy was a nut case.  It is sad that his psyche was so deteriorated, but he was a Wacko Jacko.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Listen to me..OK.
> 
> Want I am saying if you (Chobby) were accused of touching kids I will not want you (Chobby) with my kids alone, my kids mean the world to me.
> For someone to hurt them....that's the lowest of the low, molesting kids.
> ...



snap


----------



## Yanick (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa this thread kind of took off. Regarding my comment before, I only wanted to clear up a certain misconception that I feel is prevalent with people who throw out the "not guilty means innocent" thing.

Regarding MJ and all that shit I'll put it all like this. I don't give 2 fucking shits. The guy made some great music, he didn't really change the fucking world people. Get fucking real. 

Einstein changed the world, Jonas Salk changed the world where the fuck are the weekend long memorials for them? Where are the hordes of crying people, the phone calls to radio stations, the celebrations and remembrances of the good things they achieved? I'd bet most people have to google Jonas Salk to even know who he is, or what he did (I always forget the guys name, even though I use the example a lot in these types of debates, so I'm half guilty of this too). I don't know shit about his trial, what it consisted of, what types of Wheaties the guy ate for breakfast, his favorite color or his life long dream. The guy made great music, was a good performer and was a very out there weird guy. Child molestation stuff aside, the plastic surgery, the neverland house he had, turning himself white.

I don't hold that stuff against him though. I believe that the same force that drives creativity and invention leads to the weird fucking opinions and behaviors. Artists who are innovators experience the world in a completely unique way, and the greater the innovative drive the more off these people tend to be. This is what allows them to create things no one else can, if they didn't have such radically different perceptions/thoughts etc they would create the same stuff everyone else does. Unfortunately its a double edged sword which tends to make these types very strange. Take a look at some very famous artists, musicians, poets etc. There is a very high correlation with psychiatric disorders, eccentric personalities, drug use etc. And the more innovative/forward thinking the artist the more 'out there' they tend to be.

In summary, MJ made some great music. Lets just let the guy RIP already, but lets not make him out to be some kind of great hero who really did anything. He made a bunch of teen girls, and Chobby, wet their panties, made millions of dollars, entertained lots of people along the way and passed on. No disrespect to the dead but the guy really didn't change shit.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> snap


*"In your culture it may be ok to molest kids but not here."* Are you laughing at this? I don't have any culture to follow. I just follow my own heart and do whatever it tells me right thing to do.


> Wacko Jacko admitted to sleeping with children in a non sexual manner...
> Who the F*&# does that....really? Only a grade A creep sleep with other people's children even if it is in a non sexual manner...the guy was a nut case. It is sad that his psyche was so deteriorated, but he was a Wacko Jacko.


Quote from the article:
*???There was one night, I asked him if I could stay in the bedroom and he let me stay in the bedroom,??? John told Bashir. Jackson quickly pointed out that the boy, accompanied by his younger brother, had slept in Jackson???s bed while* *Jackson slept in a sleeping bag on the floor."*16


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 29, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> *I don't have any culture to follow. I just follow my own heart and do whatever it tells me right thing to do.."[/COLOR]*16



with that comment its confirmed, you gotta be a skirt.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> *"In your culture it may be ok to molest kids but not here."* Are you laughing at this? I don't have any culture to follow. I just follow my own heart and do whatever it tells me right thing to do.
> [/COLOR][/B]16


and your heart told you to join NAMBLA right?


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Whoa this thread kind of took off. Regarding my comment before, I only wanted to clear up a certain misconception that I feel is prevalent with people who throw out the "not guilty means innocent" thing.
> 
> Regarding MJ and all that shit I'll put it all like this. I don't give 2 fucking shits. The guy made some great music, he didn't really change the fucking world people. Get fucking real.
> 
> ...



Einstein's work helped create the atom bomb. I'd rather have my kids accuse someone of molesting them than have an atomic bomb rip through the city and destroying us all.

And he did change the world alot. Especially in the music industry. You can easily pick any one person in the world who has had a big influence and say how they didn't practically change the world yet they had a massive influence.

And to all you haters he had a skin disorder called vitiligo, and my friend has it, and yes it turns you white, but he had his bleached to get it all over with rather than scaring every woman and child who looked at him but unfortunately it went wrong because of the surgeons, not because of him!

ya'll such haters


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Umm... the whole point of giving them the money was to keep it on the down low.
> Oh I agree with you on people trying to rip celebs off, the second case against I am sure the parents fed their own kids for the purpose of extorting money.
> 
> If he robbed a bank I would still like him.....but being accused of molested a kid I take very serious even if he didn't commit the crime.



keep it on the down low so that they dont ruin his rep by accusing him of child molestation, which even if he was not charged with (which he wasnt) it would still ruin his reputation (which it did, eg you not liking him due to the accusation only), and furthemore this would open chances to other families wanting a share just because jackson had already been accused by it by a family who had accused 3 other people of such atrocities. I really dont see what evidence makes him look guilty. It's just accusations

If he really did like little boys dont you think he had enough money to pay for boys to come and be molested by him anyways without trying to trick them into the bedroom???

Oh yea, and its the kids who asked to stay in his room 

Dont hate pls


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

For Chobby


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Along the same lines:



Follow the link in the quote.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 29, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> with that comment its confirmed, you gotta be a skirt.


Damn.. you are back again.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

T_man said:


> > Einstein's work helped create the atom bomb. *I'd rather have my kids accuse someone of molesting *them than have an atomic bomb rip through the city and destroying us all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Damn.. you are back again.



Your still here?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> Wacko Jacko admitted to sleeping with children in a non sexual manner...
> 
> Who the F*&# does that....really?  Only a grade A creep sleep with other people's children even if it is in a non sexual manner...the guy was a nut case.  It is sad that his psyche was so deteriorated, but he was a Wacko Jacko.



when Tesla was little she always slept with me. when she was 7 or 8 she had this little girl stay overnight and they went to bed in her room. a few hours later they both came in my room because Tess couldn't sleep without mommy. They both climbed in my king sized bed and went to sleep. when i was babysitting a little boy who was about two he was camped out on pile of cushions on the lr floor while i watched tv. he came over to me and said "i'm scaret other mother can i lay with you?" i let him lay beside me on the couch till he fell asleep the put him back on his bedding.

to automatically think something is fishy about an adult acting like a motherly or fatherly person with a child is just wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

T_man said:


> Dont hate pls



No hate, just having fun.
By the way, look at these photos....

They weren't done by Americans but it sure is funny, well some are in bad taste.

People of the court...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> to automatically think something is fishy about an adult acting like a motherly or fatherly person with a child is just wrong.



No, your right but if your child had a sleepover and came back complaining about  being touched by someone I imagine you will investigate?
The right thing to do is to seek the truth but at the same time you can't ignore your kids cry for help.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

Personal story.

One night I caught my half sister (not from my real father) having sex with my mothers boyfriend who we were living with.
She was 13 or 14, I was 11.

He treatened to hurt me and my other sisters if I told my mother, I was scared shit. So I kept it quiet.

My mother was a heavy sleeper so she never heard them...I used to hear the bed spring noises every night until I couldn't take it no more.

I told my mother and she didn't believe me, now this made things worse...the mental abuse was too much for a kid my age, his whole inner circle knew and made fun of me.
She took the both of us to our crazy Pentecostal neighbors the nuts made us put our hands on the bible and swear on it to see who spoke the truth...I sort got nervous and they mistook that as me being the lier.... Hench my hatred for Religious idiots.

Well one day she catches them, I had the flu at the time this happened but I was happy.

Well all hell breaks loose and blah blah blah, we go to the precinct and nothing was made out of it, since my half sister denied the whole thing happened they couldn't do a thing. No case.

Her boyfriend tries to make amends with my mother instead he stabs her in the back with a knife....every one cried that day but me. 
I was just tired and empty to care.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

This is all from a UK site T-man.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2009)

*min0 lee*, good job, these cartoons are just hilarious.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2009)

Hahah.... hysterical, especially the light switch.


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> This is all from a UK site T-man.



A UK site doesn't mean they were made here. I could take them from this site and claim they're from an American site but that doesn't mean they're made there either


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

T_man said:


> A UK site doesn't mean they were made here. I could take them from this site and claim they're from an American site but that doesn't mean they're made there either



I am not really an American citizen.....I am actually the Queen of England and I am really getting a kick out of your bloody replies chap.


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Personal story.
> 
> One night I caught my half sister (not from my real father) having sex with my mothers boyfriend who we were living with.
> She was 13 or 14, I was 11.
> ...



Wow min0. thats just..... unbelievable. Ofcourse you looked like you were lying. Put yourself in their position before criticising so much.

it sounds like you're transfering personal feelings of this to michael tbh and i dont blame you i would too, it's just my opinion.


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I am not really an American citizen.....I am actually the Queen of England and I am really getting a kick out of your bloody replies chap.



great  this discussion can go on then


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> T_man said:
> 
> 
> > *That has to be the dumbest shit I ever heard, how about wishing for none.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

> Wow min0. thats just..... unbelievable. Ofcourse you looked like you were lying.


How did I look like I was lying? Did you see my facial expression, could you tell through the tone of my voice?  
If you were not there then you can't make a judgement like that?


> Put yourself in their position before criticising so much.


You do know that reading is fundamentle...why is it you and Chobby can't seperate the 2. I said he was accused, why did you change this? Stop twisting things and making it worse, your just as bad. Poor Micheal...his name is going through the gutter and your helping it.


> it sounds like you're transfering personal feelings of this to michael tbh and i dont blame you i would too, it's just my opinion.


 If I did I would really be calling him out, he was accused. I don't know what happened.
The sad thing is that you and Chobby* Idolize Micheal Jackson *so much that you would take his word over a kid. I am not blaming MJ but I am also not in the position to say the kids were lying.

Your going to hell son....

The 10 Commandments - God's Revelation in the Old Testament
The 10 Commandments are found in the Bible's Old Testament at Exodus, 

"And God spoke all these words, saying: 'I am the LORD your God??? 

ONE: 'You shall have no other gods before Me.'


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

T_man said:


> great  this discussion can go on then



I am older so it finishes with me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

> No need for personal attacks min0, this is supposed to be a debate (not an argument  )


It wasn't an attack, what you said was pretty bone headed. 


The sun and the mirror are joke newspapers that are full of shit. Everybody knows that. If you wan't to take them as representatives of the British Media then you're not as clever as I think you are (I do actually think you're really clever). Read the guardian, telegraph or BBC or something thats actually credited.[/QUOTE]

Well my sources at The Onion, Star and The National Enquirer all tell me they are legit newspapers.

Point is our distant cousins are no better than us....well our dental plan must be better....


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How did I look like I was lying? Did you see my facial expression, could you tell through the tone of my voice?
> If you were not there then you can't make a judgement like that?
> 
> You do know that reading is fundamentle...why is it you and Chobby can't seperate the 2. I said he was accused, why did you change this? Stop twisting things and making it worse, your just as bad. Poor Micheal...his name is going through the gutter and your helping it.
> ...



You said you were nervous and from that I guessed that you had a nervous expression, shaky voice etc which is what you said made them think you were lying so 

Well I'm not a Michael Jackson fan actually. I enjoy his music but I didn't even have a single MJ song. I just find it sad that his name has been tarnished for understandable yet rediculous reasons. I just enjoy a good discussion if you've noticed Im always debating with people (I don't mean it to be an argument at all  )

And about the kids thing. I'm a kid so you should believe my word over yours!

How do you know they weren't just told by their parents to claim they were molested eh?? If we're going to take shots at adults lets flip the coin over


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It wasn't an attack, *what you said was pretty bone headed.
> *
> 
> Well my sources at The Onion, Star and The National Enquirer all tell me they are legit newspapers.
> ...



Not really. Not in that context.


Hahahaha I hope that statement about your sources is a fucking joke. I've never seen anything so rediculous about those newspapers honestly. If you read the whole newspapers you'll realise it without even being told.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

> You said you were nervous and from that I guessed that you had a nervous expression, shaky voice etc which is what you said made them think you were lying so


Think about it, a young kid going through all of that trauma, how do you think  a kid will react? Trust me, the guy was a real piece of shit that to this day I have never spoken to my half sister..if she died I will throw a party.
Damn it the guy even shot at my father.



> Well I'm not a Michael Jackson fan actually. I enjoy his music but I didn't even have a single MJ song. I just find it sad that his name has been tarnished for understandable yet rediculous reasons. I just enjoy a good discussion if you've noticed Im always debating with people (I don't mean it to be an argument at all  )


I actually am a fan of his, I grew up with his music.
The one thing that really  sort of makes me laugh is that a lot of his fans hid in the closet once the accusation came out. 
Some even stopped buying his records. But now that he is gone everyone hypocrite now wants to cry...his father even said this.


> And about the kids thing. I'm a kid so you should believe my word over yours!



That was a low blow.


> How do you know they weren't just told by their parents to claim they were molested eh?? If we're going to take shots at adults lets flip the coin over



I was shocked at the first accusation, the second one I really thought he was being framed, only because the parents heard of his accusations. Either they are stupid or they are trying to steal from MJ.

I keep saying he was accused, why are you saying different.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

> Not really. Not in that context.


Yes, really. Never ever wish anything thing like that or use your kids in that text.


Hahahaha I hope that statement about your sources is a fucking joke. I've never seen anything so rediculous about those newspapers honestly. If you read the whole newspapers you'll realise it without even being told.[/QUOTE]

The Onion, Star and The National Enquirer...never heard of them?
You should know me by now.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It wasn't an attack, what you said was pretty bone headed.
> 
> 
> The sun and the mirror are joke newspapers that are full of shit. Everybody knows that. If you wan't to take them as representatives of the British Media then you're not as clever as I think you are (I do actually think you're really clever). Read the guardian, telegraph or BBC or something thats actually credited.



Well my sources at The Onion, Star and The National Enquirer all tell me they are legit newspapers.

Point is our distant cousins are no better than us....well our dental plan must be better....[/QUOTE]
Just wait until Paulrus dies and then watch to see how much dust the Brits can blow off of the tomes of media gathered on him.......


Sometimes people need to be kept in check, MJ was just a person, he was certainly no saint and certainly not as wacko as say Charles Manson.  Does he deserve recognition for his achievements, yes....but lets not forget he had help producing all of those albums and videos, Guys like Quincy Jones and Babyface two real musical geniuses in their own light.  I would say Prince ranks right up next to Michael as far as musically gifted goes...... Let's see what kind of hullabaloo Prince gets when it's his time.....


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Well my sources at The Onion, Star and The National Enquirer all tell me they are legit newspapers.
> 
> Point is our distant cousins are no better than us....well our dental plan must be better....
> Just wait until Paulrus dies and then watch to see how much dust the Brits can blow off of the tomes of media gathered on him.......
> ...



Haha. The "just a person" quote comes out. Name me someone who just "wasnt a person" 

Btw who is Paulrus?? He cant be that famous if I havent heard of him


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, really. Never ever wish anything thing like that or use your kids in that text.



See this is where you're getting it confused. I didn't say I WANT my kids to get molested.
If you honestly, had to choose between your child being molested or a whole city being nuked it would be a pretty easy one(not easy but there would be an obvious winner). And don't lie to me by saying you wouldnt choose that one.


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Think about it, a young kid going through all of that trauma, how do you think  a kid will react? Trust me, the guy was a real piece of shit that to this day I have never spoken to my half sister..if she died I will throw a party.
> Damn it the guy even shot at my father.



What a bastard




> I actually am a fan of his, I grew up with his music.
> The one thing that really  sort of makes me laugh is that a lot of his fans hid in the closet once the accusation came out.
> Some even stopped buying his records. But now that he is gone everyone hypocrite now wants to cry...his father even said this.



Don't you think it's a bit hypocritical calling yourself a fan and then being almost on the opposing side? 
If you're going to say that you can be a fan yet find him guilty, or near enough, won't that be the same for all the other "hypocrites"? 





> That was a low blow.
> 
> 
> I was shocked at the first accusation, the second one I really thought he was being framed, only because the parents heard of his accusations. Either they are stupid or they are trying to steal from MJ.
> ...



I just think he was a kid at heart honestly. I used to think he was a paedo till I did psychology at A-level and all the stuff I learned there made me realise that people need sufficient contact and bonding with other people their age within the critical period and also a good relationship with parents and strong attachments to be a "normal" person. This is what MJ did not and he didn't become a "normal" person. I think it was innocent, but can see why some people think of him what they do.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

T_man said:


> See this is where you're getting it confused. I didn't say I WANT my kids to get molested.
> If you honestly, had to choose between your child being molested or a whole city being nuked it would be a pretty easy one(not easy but there would be an obvious winner). And don't lie to me by saying you wouldnt choose that one.



I don't want to even think that.
Well maybe it would be an easier decision if you were my kid.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

> Don't you think it's a bit hypocritical calling yourself a fan and then being almost on the opposing side?
> If you're going to say that you can be a fan yet find him guilty, or near enough, won't that be the same for all the other "hypocrites"?



I am a fan of his music, either you have OCD or you just want to play games I keep telling you I never said he was guilty...not that I am saying he is innocent either.

I like the music of a lot of stars, some are junkies, wife beaters, killers....



> I just think he was a kid at heart honestly.



True.


----------



## T_man (Jun 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I am a fan of his music, either you have OCD or you just want to play games I keep telling you I never said he was guilty...not that I am saying he is innocent either.
> 
> I like the music of a lot of stars, some are junkies, wife beaters, killers....
> 
> ...



And I keep saying that you think he's close enough to guilty. Well closer to innocent because you said you're horrified that he's even accused of it. Surely you're incinuating you think he's more guilty an innocent by this 

You have OCD of not clearly reading my statements either


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm glad you finally see things my way. Good talk.


----------

